# Purchasing scroll saw blades in UK



## The Weegie

Hi, I am looking for a stockist of blades in the uk. Preferably Flying Dutchman. Any ideas?? I know people rate Mikes website from the states but I need them straight away.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike M

You can not buy the FD blades in the UK.
Mike


----------



## The Weegie

Mike M":1fltt20p said:


> You can not buy the FD blades in the UK.
> Mike



I never knew that Mike.

I am new to Scroll sawing and have purchased blades from 3 different shops over here in the UK which to be honest are absolutely rubbish. The best blades that I bought were from Sears in Orlando, USA. 

I have 5 projects which need to be finished in a weeks time. Its for family. 

I might have to explain to them that it is not possible and that they will have to wait.


----------



## Mike M

I have many customers in the UK and they tell me that it takes from 5 to 7 days by air.
Mike


----------



## loftyhermes

I use the yellow ones from Hobbies, they also have Olson blades.

http://www.alwayshobbies.com/Store/Craf ... lades?cp=1


----------



## chipchaser

Hi, 

Hegner UK sell some Olson and Niqua blades

http://hegner.co.uk/system/index.html

and The Jigsaw Workshop sell Hegner blades

http://www.thejigsawworkshop.co.uk

Original Marquetry Ltd sell various blades mainly I think Niqua. Check their postage costs!

http://www.originalmarquetry.co.uk/cate ... ades_1.htm

Woodworks Craft Supplies sell Olson blades in smaller quantities than Hegner

http://www.woodworkscraftsupplies.co.uk

Hope this helps a bit

Regards

Graham


----------



## The Weegie

Thanks for the replies guys.

I will not mention the shops where I got the blades from. Shocked by how poor the quality was. I was trying to cut 6mm pine. Two of the blades just wouldn't start cutting the wood????? and that was with me putting pressure on the blade.

The third blade that I purchased did cut the wood ver slowly and with putting a lot of pressure on the blade. When it came to a simple curve the blade shattered in 4 different pieces.

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Tiggy Liggy

Hi Weegie,

You haven't mentioned the blades you use ? (You don't have to mention where you bought them but just the make and size will help)
As a noobie you are stating things that don't ring true so it's my guess it's pilot error so to speak !

Please post the actual blades you are using so we can offer advice to help you.

Here is a link to blades available in the UK that cut great and a good price too. Check out the speed range.
http://www.hobby.uk.com/catalogue/0543-fretsaws-n-blades.html


Tiggy


----------

